# Fiamma Top Cover



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to cover the roof until I can sort out what I think is a leak from the roof rail trim over the front bed - doing a google search gave the Fiamma Top Cover. I need a cheap (something which will last a few months) quick cover and while Fiamma themselves don't say its rain proof some of the suppliers do. 
I intend to ring around on Monday but have any readers experience of this cover or could offer recommendation?


----------



## bitchqueen (Dec 10, 2011)

hello this is my first post on here gordon if you only need a temp fix why not try a product called tuffcoat or boat coat its a plastic that shrinks to fit like a glove over your roof.look it up on the internet.[/i]


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the idea I did search it etc however following advice from the guy who will reseal it in Jan - I'm just going to gaffer tape it until then. Resealing is a very costly job at £100/mtre plus vat!


----------

